# once you hit 40 weeks can you ''demand'' an induction?



## lilly100

i have had soooo many problems over the last few months and was just wondering if anyone knew if when you are 40 weeks if you can say you want to be induced? 
Obviously i want baby in there until 40 weeks but really really do not want to go past that. I am under consultant care but his attitude is to just plod on. Well yes im happy to plod on to 40wks but once i hit that i think eneough is enough and personally cant see a reason - if it hasnt already happened by then - to start me off.
At the moment im in and out of hospital every week and im counting down the weeks - like everyone - until my due date.
I know people who have been induced earlier than 40 wks who have had less problems than me - but through different consultants but at the same hospital. Can i stand up to my consultant if needs be?? obviously baby would be ready to be born then anyway as it would be after my due date??

Just to be clear i do not want anything to happen before my due date


----------



## heather91

I wouldn't have thought so Hun, I know at my hospital they would never agree to an I duction unless there was a really good medical reason. anyway you could go into labour by then! I went into labour on my due date with no previous signs and had her at 40+2 :flower: good luck x


----------



## losingtheplot

hi hun at 40 weeks i can see no reason not to be induced, is this your first baby? i was induced at 38 weeks with my 3rd and i found it very intense, if your consultant does not agree with you then you can ask for a second opnion good luck with everything x x


----------



## ChocolateKate

I asked this at the birthing centre I'm going to and the answer was a definite 'no' but I'm sure this must vary from place to place. I asked if I would be given a membrane sweep at 40 weeks and this was a 'no'. Their view is that a normal gestation is 37-42 weeks and they will not even consider intervening until 42 weeks. I'd like to think they might do a sweep at 41 but at our centre they will definitely not book you in for an induction until you're at 42. 

What I should add is that I'm considered low-risk and haven't had any complications or consultant led care so this might be a factor in my midwife's response and therefore not the same for you. Good luck! X


----------



## BabyGirl999

I would never choose an induction over a normal birth, my induction was horrendous.


----------



## lilly100

losingtheplot said:


> hi hun at 40 weeks i can see no reason not to be induced, is this your first baby? i was induced at 38 weeks with my 3rd and i found it very intense, if your consultant does not agree with you then you can ask for a second opnion good luck with everything x x

this is my 3rd


----------



## jett

we asked to have my sister induced while I was over in England she was 7 days late by then, but they said no as the baby was still to high and inducing with the baby that high comes with risks. So I spent almost £200 to change my return flight so I could still be there ( no point adding risks if you don't have too) and 3 days later she went into natural labour and the baby had engaged . 

So like my sisters LO, there may be reasons they can't or would rather not induce even once you are passed the 40 weeks.


----------



## sarah1980

heather91 said:


> I wouldn't have thought so Hun, I know at my hospital they would never agree to an I duction unless there was a really good medical reason. anyway you could go into labour by then! I went into labour on my due date with no previous signs and had her at 40+2 :flower: good luck x

I hope you dont mind me asking Heather91 but had you lost your plug or had a show before your due date? It's just I have had neither and I'm getting a little hung up on it :-(

Sarah xxx


----------



## heather91

sarah1980 said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have thought so Hun, I know at my hospital they would never agree to an I duction unless there was a really good medical reason. anyway you could go into labour by then! I went into labour on my due date with no previous signs and had her at 40+2 :flower: good luck x
> 
> I hope you dont mind me asking Heather91 but had you lost your plug or had a show before your due date? It's just I have had neither and I'm getting a little hung up on it :-(
> 
> Sarah xxxClick to expand...

nope! I had been in labour contractions 3mins apart for about 3 hrs on the ward and I really needed to push. Sat on the toilet for what I thought was a poo lol and my waters broke and I had my show simultaneously. She was born 15 mins later! :flower:


----------



## sarah1980

I agree with the other posters hun, that's me approaching 40 weeks and I'd glady stick my hand up there and pull him out if I could but I'm still keen to avoid induction at all costs. Intervention leads to intervention and I strongly believe if baby is still in there then that is the best place for him.

Having said that if you have been having problems then it's different for you, I'm just uncomfortable with a touch of SPD but I can understand how you will be feeling if you have been ill.

Hope you get it sorted out.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah1980

heather91 said:


> sarah1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have thought so Hun, I know at my hospital they would never agree to an I duction unless there was a really good medical reason. anyway you could go into labour by then! I went into labour on my due date with no previous signs and had her at 40+2 :flower: good luck x
> 
> I hope you dont mind me asking Heather91 but had you lost your plug or had a show before your due date? It's just I have had neither and I'm getting a little hung up on it :-(
> 
> Sarah xxxClick to expand...
> 
> nope! I had been in labour contractions 3mins apart for about 3 hrs on the ward and I really needed to push. Sat on the toilet for what I thought was a poo lol and my waters broke and I had my show simultaneously. She was born 15 mins later! :flower:Click to expand...

That's promising, thank you! :flower:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tanya86

Hi, I saw my consultant on Tuesday when I was 39+4 and because I've been having stop/start contractions since Monday 1st August, mainly at night, I explained how exhausted and fed up I am with no progress and I'm worried baby will get distressed or I wont have the energy to look after him when he finally arrives. 

She examined me and gave me a sweep there and then and booked me in for induction on Sunday when I'll be 40+2. Got another sweep tomorrow too. 

You can only ask and I would recommend explaining exactly why you feel you should be induced, there is no harm in asking. Good luck


----------



## SammieGrace

I would say it is worth a shot. My doctor offered to talk about induction at my 40 week appointment and would set it up for about 40+4 if nothing happens by then.


----------



## MissFish

My OB scheduled my induction during my 39 week appt. for when I am 41 weeks. 

She didn't even ask, just seemed procedure. I am fine with this cause I do NOT want to go over 41 weeks. Hell I didnt want to go over 40 lol

Good luck Hun :)


----------



## lilly100

Thanks everyone for your replies.
I have had so many problems to the extent where at one point i was lucky to get to 24 weeks when i could be given steroid injections to develop babies lungs as they thought my waters had gone, ive got high BP which im on medication for, ive got a bleed site on part of my placenta, and i am classed as high risk and under consultant care anyway. Plus i am constantly in and out of hospital nearly every week for overnight stays due to bleeds which is bloody hard work and quite stressful when i have 2 children at home. So as you can see im at the point now when i think enough is enough and i hope to god i do make it to full term but once there i would just rather meet my little man than go through (and put my family through) anymore weeks of worry.


----------



## ChocolateKate

Good luck Lilly xx


----------



## lilly100

ChocolateKate said:


> Good luck Lilly xx

thank you


----------



## leanne_h_89

I think you're likely to be offered a sweep if you're in the UK but think they like to give you up to 41 weeks before scheduling an induction.
If you're favourable and you get a sweep which kicks you into labour it might be a better labour though. You still have plenty of time and chance of LO coming before your DD.
Never know!


----------



## lilly100

leanne_h_89 said:


> I think you're likely to be offered a sweep if you're in the UK but think they like to give you up to 41 weeks before scheduling an induction.
> If you're favourable and you get a sweep which kicks you into labour it might be a better labour though. You still have plenty of time and chance of LO coming before your DD.
> Never know!

i really hope baby decides to come of his own accord around my due date. I went overdue with both of my other 2 children so i hope this time around is different.
Im form the North East as well. (noticed your from Newcastle) Im going to Wansbeck but have considered the RVI a few times. Is that where your going? Whats it like?


----------

